# Lista de marcas de televisores de todo tipo



## lsedr (Dic 9, 2013)

saludos colegas
alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar una lista de marcas de televisores para insertarlas en una base de datos para un software que estoy desarrollando ?

gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2013)

podes copiar desde esta lista
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,13/

te dejo otra lista
Admiral
AIWA
Ansonic
APEX
Atec-Panda
ATVIO
Audinac
Aurora
Basic Line
Better 
Blue Sky
Broksonic
CCE
Challenger
Citizen
Columbia
Continental
Crown Mustang
Cyberlux 
Daenyx
Daewoo
Daytek 
Daytron
Dikler
Diplomatic
Disney 
Durabrand
ELBE
Elektra
Emerson
E-Tech
Ferguson
First Line
Fisher	
General Electric
GoldStar
Goldtek
Gradiente 
 Grundig
Hamilton
Hawk
Himitsu 
Hipson
Hisense 
 Hitachi
Hitech
 Hyundai
IRT
ITT
JVC
jWIN
Kalley
Ken Brown
 Kenix
Kenneer
Kioto
Konka
LG
Magnavox
Majestic
Makrosonic
 Mastertech
Memorex
Microsonic
Misawa
Mitsubishi
Mitsui
Mustang 	
M&S
 Naoki 
New Point
Nippon
 Noblex
Nokia
Nordmende 
OKI 
Olimpo
Orion
Panasonic 
 Panavideo 
Panavox 
 Panda
Panoramic
Parker 
Philco
PHILIPS
Portland
Polaroid
Precision
Premier
Prima 
Proscam
Protech
 QAP
Quasar
Ranser
RCA
Riviera
Royal
Saba
Sakura 	
Samsung
Sankey 
 Sansei
Sansui
Sanyo
Serie Dorada
Sharp
Shimasu
Shneider
Sigma
Silver
Simply 
 Singer
SONY 
 Spica 
 Starlight
Talent
 Tatung
Telefunken
Telesonic 
 Thomson
TLC 
 Tonomac
Top House
Tosaki 
Toshiba 
Truesonic
Vestel
Videologic
Watson
White-Westinghouse
Zenith
Zonda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2013)

Fijate en los controles remotos universales


----------



## elgriego (Dic 10, 2013)

Les sumo un par ,desarrollados ,por estas latitudes.


Serie Plateada.

TCI.

Saludos.


----------

